# Interior Wall



## incoming (Jan 28, 2008)

I have a question. Just got a new 6x12 vnose barn doors. I was wondering if anyone has put an interior wall up or anything similar. Trying to figure out the best way to maxime storage with a 4 wheeler.


----------



## shelby (Aug 16, 2008)

We made a shelf that goes across the trailer behind the side door and we put the wheeler under the shelf works great


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

Like he said, a shelf above the quad works good. But a wall directly in front of the 4-wheeler and then you will have that wasted space around the four wheeler. Make a basic decision on what you would like to do and we could help out alot more!! Like are your decoys bagged, just throwing them in?? Blinds?? Other stuff?


----------



## incoming (Jan 28, 2008)

Decoys are bagged. The shelf going across the trailer sounds like a good idea! Do you have any pics?


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

incoming said:


> Decoys are bagged. The shelf going across the trailer sounds like a good idea! Do you have any pics?


You mean the shelf that would be above the fourwheeler?? I do not have any pictures because when we switched trailers I just drilled ceiling hangers into the roof studs and I hang my bags with clips on the ceiling. Three wide on each stud and there are six studs, so eighteen on the ceiling and then stack four or eight in front of the quad. PM me and I could help you out.


----------



## LETemLand (Mar 3, 2010)

For me trailer we used 2 inch andle iron and screwed it to the wall caperted plywood and used 1 by fours to support the plywood. Works great I have to sheets in the trailer so I can have 4 feet of shelf or 8 feet. Plywood slides out easy for quick removal of the shelves.


----------



## CMURPHY (Aug 9, 2007)

I have a 6x12 flat front. We put all of our decoys in bags and hang them from the roof cross members. used a eye bolt through the brace and a caribener on the decoy bags to hook into the eye bolt. with the wheeler and 3 ground blinds we can still fit 10dz decoys in there. Know we run all lessers/hardcores due to the fact they are smaller and space is a minimum but its a good clean orginized look and it keeps the decoys protected to.


----------



## cut_un (Mar 2, 2008)

A buddy of mine has removable metal rods running across his trailer. He can run the rod thru the legs of 6 full body decoys and place the rod in a slot. Spaced out the length of the trailer, he can carry a bunch of deeks and still have the floor spaceI like the idea of hanging the bags of decoys from the roof. Question. Will the bang handles support the weight of the full bag of deeks in transit? I'd think the handles may,over time, give way???


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

cut_un said:


> A buddy of mine has removable metal rods running across his trailer. He can run the rod thru the legs of 6 full body decoys and place the rod in a slot. Spaced out the length of the trailer, he can carry a bunch of deeks and still have the floor spaceI like the idea of hanging the bags of decoys from the roof. Question. Will the bang handles support the weight of the full bag of deeks in transit? I'd think the handles may,over time, give way???


The handles are super strong on our Avery Bags. If you think about it, they spend all that time on your shoulder anyway. Just rotate the position of the hook.


----------



## CMURPHY (Aug 9, 2007)

I have had mine hanging for 2 yrs now and not even a stich has given out yet.


----------



## notesMN (Jul 23, 2010)

I just posted some pics of the shelf I made in my 6x12 showing the 4-wheeler in it. Take a look- not sure if this link will work but look under decoy trailer forum viewtopic.php?f=96&t=84039


----------

